# There's a Christmas problem on this site



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2017)

Why is every use of that October holiday being replaced with the word "Christmas"? Not only all past uses of it were changed, but we can't even use that word.

This reminds me of the Medireview incident on Yahoo in 2001.


----------



## seliph (Sep 13, 2017)

H*lloween is a slur against ghosts


----------



## Mars Adept (Sep 13, 2017)

Well, I'm angry about this. Luckily, though, I can use a typo to get past the pointless censors.

Example: Holloween

(Please fix this, staff. It's annoying and confusing.)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2017)

Just letting you know guys. Regardless of how unjust some censorship issues are, we shall never bypass the censor. Some of the words and phrases (that aren't even racist, homophobic, obscene, or just rated R) are censored for a reason.


----------



## Mars Adept (Sep 13, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Just letting you know guys. Regardless of how unjust some censorship issues are, we shall never bypass the censor. Some of the words and phrases (that aren't even racist, homophobic, obscene, or just rated R) are censored for a reason.



Obviously the staff have gone too far with their jokes. It's nowhere near April Fools' Day. 

I will bypass the filter as much as I want. I can celebrate Holloween if I want to!


----------



## Mars Adept (Sep 13, 2017)

double post


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 13, 2017)

Uh yeah, even collectibles with the "cursed" word in their messages have changed to Christmas.  Why, staff?!


----------



## Jacob (Sep 13, 2017)

prob so we don't ask for a halloween event

- - - Post Merge - - -

u know thats not the word i meant


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 13, 2017)

I don't see the issue? Everytime I type Christmas I see Christmas. Maybe you guys just woke up from an alternative universe or something.


----------



## seliph (Sep 13, 2017)

Tom said:


> I don't see the issue? Everytime I type Christmas I see Christmas. Maybe you guys just woke up from an alternative universe or something.



Staff has traversed to the Berenstein universe


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2017)

Best way to show the issue, take a few screenshots.

Maybe King Midas had the halloween touch.


----------



## Chris (Sep 13, 2017)

Tom said:


> I don't see the issue? Everytime I type Christmas I see Christmas. Maybe you guys just woke up from an alternative universe or something.





Spoiler: What's this?


----------



## Coach (Sep 13, 2017)

Christmas is clearly superior to Spookytime anyway, so much so the word itself has replaced it completely.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2017)

It's pretty funny that the word "Christmas" has been attacked by political correctness more than that other holiday, yet we're seeing Christmas instead of that other holiday here.

This time, I am trying to say the holiday name for December 25th.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 13, 2017)

Wait,  _that's_ what is happening??

I legit thought it was some sort of inside joke running in the community. Or I thought it was some sort of American thing when you compare Hallowe'en to being like Christmas since it was so great?? Then I begun to question if you guys really did cosplay during Christmas.

Oops


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2017)

I'll be so pissed if a filter replaces the word "apple" with a completely different word everywhere.


----------



## Justin (Sep 13, 2017)

Man you guys are really thirsty for a Christmas event already. It's only September!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2017)

Justin said:


> Man you guys are really thirsty for a Christmas event already. It's only September!



I'll wait three months for Christmas, but one month for that censored holiday about collecting candy.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 13, 2017)

I mean Halloween decorations stat showing up like even before All Hallows' Eve decorations, so I see no problem here

if anything, it represents Halloween' overbearing presence, mercilessly devouring everything else around it (much like its conception)


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 13, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I'll be so pissed if a filter replaces the word "apple" with a completely different word everywhere.



Don't jinx it, my dude


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2017)

Somehow, even bypassing the filters replaces it with Christmas. Maybe God doesn't want us celebrating that holiday about collecting candies.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 13, 2017)

Maybe we should start calling it Christmas Eve?55 since there's 55 days between the two holidays


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 13, 2017)

Justin said:


> Man you guys are really thirsty for a Christmas event already. It's only September!



Hallo-ween is better than Christmas lmao


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 13, 2017)

I suppose we should all just start making our Christmas lists now, considering we're skipping right over "that one holiday".  Let's see...I want a Weird Doll, a Pokeball, a Toy Hammer, 10k TBT... 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok, now the shop's closed for Christmas.  GIMME MY PRESENTS!


----------



## himeki (Sep 13, 2017)

bruh just put a space in it or smth like hallowe'en


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2017)

Maybe the filter that replaces the words must be a curse from the weird doll.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 13, 2017)

Seriously.



This is asinine.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2017)

So by bringing attention to this issue, we made it even worse. First, the word is replaced with Christmas. Then censor-bypass words are replaced with Christmas. And third, the shop is closed. WTH staff.

@Apples:

It's your turn to rise and shine. I want you guys to take over this forum. Soon, it will become The Apple Tree Forums.


----------



## Zane (Sep 13, 2017)

i hope you all learned the true meaning of christmas


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 13, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> So by bringing attention to this issue, we made it even worse. First, the word is replaced with Christmas. Then censor-bypass words are replaced with Christmas. And third, the shop is closed. WTH staff.



I was thinking that maybe it had something to do with the fair collectible restocks and the distribution of the animated Tetris grid collectible, but this is just a stupid way to cover it up (cause we all know that Christmas is not as good lol).


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 13, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Seriously.
> 
> View attachment 207838
> This is asinine.









surely it must be closed for the winners for a while...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 13, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I was thinking that maybe it had something to do with the fair collectible restocks and the distribution of the animated Tetris grid collectible, but this is just a stupid way to cover it up (cause we all know that Christmas is not as good lol).



The Fair restocks aren't supposed to happen until Saturday.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 13, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> The Fair restocks aren't supposed to happen until Saturday.



But I mean they might be setting up for it. For now they're just pranking us.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 13, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> The Fair restocks aren't supposed to happen until Saturday.



Or maybe that's just what they _want_ you to think


----------



## Shayden (Sep 13, 2017)

but i love halloween

- - - Post Merge - - -

holeleloelweeen


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Sep 13, 2017)

HaIIoween

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ban me.


----------



## Drokmar (Sep 13, 2017)

Why'd they steal our Candy Day word!? We can't not have a Candy Day! I can't dress as a Team Rocket grunt for Christmas, that episode didn't even air in America!


----------



## lemoncrossing (Sep 14, 2017)

Halloween

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh my gosh you guys weren't joking


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 14, 2017)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> HaIIoween
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ban me.



What is this sorcery


----------



## Cress (Sep 14, 2017)

As D. Va would say... _"Haepi Hallowin!"_

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait did the mods not account for the Korean translation of Christmas


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 14, 2017)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> HaIIoween
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ban me.





Cress said:


> As D. Va would say... _"Haepi Hallowin!"_
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Wait did the mods not account for the Korean translation of Christmas



Shhh... Do not bypass the filters. That would get them to changing these words into Christmas.


----------



## Jake (Sep 14, 2017)

i want a big mac


----------



## kelpy (Sep 14, 2017)

Jake said:


> i want a big mac



with extra spaghetti sauce?

ill dress up as balloon pikachu for halloween and the staff will be so impressed and wowed that they'll remove the filter


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 14, 2017)

So the Halloween filter is still in effect.


----------



## Chris (Sep 14, 2017)

Jake said:


> i want a big mac



Seeing as we're on a website full of Japan-enthusiasts I think a KFC would be more culturally appropriate.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 14, 2017)

If we can't say the holiday name for October 31st, here are some other filter ideas:

- We don't say Pepsi. We say Coke.
- In archery, the bullseye is at the center of a Wal-Mart.
- Instead of saying Burger King, we say McDonald's.
- The name of the company that makes Xbox is Apple.
- One brand of TVs and video players is Nintendo.
- Call someone people "yankees"? You're really saying that they are Red Sox.
- Katniss is a District 12 competitor in Harry Potter.
- The USS Enterprise is in Star Wars.

The list can go on and on, and you can see how the filters are messed up. Happy Christmas!


----------



## Bcat (Sep 14, 2017)

this is halloween halloween halloween halloween


----------



## cIementine (Sep 14, 2017)

sweet halloween


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 14, 2017)

The Nightmare Before Christmas is relevant now.  Who knew?


----------



## seliph (Sep 14, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> If we can't say the holiday name for October 31st, here are some other filter ideas:
> 
> - We don't say Pepsi. We say Coke.



I gotta disagree with this 'cause I wanna hear a waiter say "We don't have Pepsi, is Coke okay" for once


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 14, 2017)

"we don't have coke, is coke okay?"


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 14, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> "we don't have coke, is coke okay?"



"I just got an Original Chicken Sandwich from McDonald's. It's better than McDonald's chicken sandwiches."


----------



## Nenya (Sep 14, 2017)

Ya learn somethin' new every day on TBT forums. 

Is there a list of banned words somewhere? I need to know so I don't write any of them on my Christmas list.


----------



## seliph (Sep 14, 2017)

Nenya said:


> Ya learn somethin' new every day on TBT forums.
> 
> Is there a list of banned words somewhere? I need to know so I don't write any of them on my Christmas list.



- H4lloween
- Fa*r
- East*r
- C*llectibles
- Red B*lloon
- P*keball
- R*stock


----------



## cornimer (Sep 14, 2017)

Halloween
Just testing the filters again


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 14, 2017)

I have no idea why it's being filtered.

test: Christmas

okay this is just weird


----------



## Mary (Sep 14, 2017)

This is weirder though. It says the correct holiday in the what's new tab.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 14, 2017)

Mary said:


> View attachment 207876
> 
> 
> This is weirder though. It says the correct holiday in the what's new tab.



I see that in the likes tab too.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 14, 2017)

Christmas

Wow even when you type it in all caps it changes.


----------



## Mary (Sep 14, 2017)

Maybe they figured if we're going to jump the gun and start talking about a certain holiday this early we might as well start talking about Christmas?


----------



## Imbri (Sep 14, 2017)

And as one who doesn't celebrate that December holiday, not appreciating it being shoved down my throat.

Staff, you've had your laugh.


----------



## Mary (Sep 14, 2017)

Imbri said:


> And as one who doesn't celebrate that December holiday, not appreciating it being shoved down my throat.
> 
> Staff, you've had your laugh.



Fair point.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 14, 2017)

Imbri said:


> And as one who doesn't celebrate that December holiday, not appreciating it being shoved down my throat.
> 
> Staff, you've had your laugh.



don't worry, just less than 2 more months. then people will stop talking about Halloween, and move on to Christmas


----------



## seliph (Sep 14, 2017)

Imbri said:


> And as one who doesn't celebrate that December holiday, not appreciating it being shoved down my throat.
> 
> Staff, you've had your laugh.



Why does this sound so menacing omg


----------



## oath2order (Sep 14, 2017)

Imbri said:


> And as one who doesn't celebrate that December holiday, not appreciating it being shoved down my throat.
> 
> Staff, you've had your laugh.



I for one love Halloween


----------



## Verecund (Sep 14, 2017)

Hallοween

It works for me!


----------



## lemoncrossing (Sep 14, 2017)

Verecund said:


> Hallοween
> 
> It works for me!



What is this sorcery...?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 14, 2017)

Verecund said:


> Hallοween
> 
> It works for me!



How did you do this? Did you copy it from somewhere else?


----------



## Verecund (Sep 14, 2017)

Darn, they blocked it.  I used an omicron symbol for the o in Hallоween.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 14, 2017)

Imbri said:


> And as one who doesn't celebrate that December holiday, not appreciating it being shoved down my throat.
> 
> Staff, you've had your laugh.



As someone who doesn't celebrate that one October Holiday, I don't really care about this topic of that one October holiday being everywhere on the forum as I know it is just a joke


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 14, 2017)

At least we can say HaIIoween and Hallowin. Oh, and Hallowen and Halloweeen. Until the staff messes up again.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 14, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> At least we can say HaIIoween



Dude.  That's the actual word.  How'd you get away with it?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 14, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Dude.  That's the actual word.  How'd you get away with it?



With capital I's. But AnimalCrossingPerson started it.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 15, 2017)

I am going to die and haunt all of you if you don't give me my Spooky Day back!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 15, 2017)

Happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!

the best I could do in a pinch.


----------



## kelpy (Sep 15, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Happy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LAUDINE AAAAA
this is terrifying


----------



## Lydon (Sep 15, 2017)

this is Christmas

i cant wait to scare children on halloween!


----------



## Sholee (Sep 15, 2017)

Boys and girls of every age
Wouldn't you like to see something strange?
Come with us and you will see
This, our town of Christmas
This is Christmas, this is Christmas
Pumpkins scream in the dead of night
This is Christmas, everybody make a scene
Trick or treat till the neighbors gonna die of fright
It's our town, everybody scream
In this town of Christmas
I am the one hiding under your bed
Teeth ground sharp and eyes glowing red
I am the one hiding under your stairs
Fingers like snakes and spiders in my hair
This is Christmas, this is Christmas
Christmas! Christmas! Christmas! Christmas!
In this town we call home
Everyone hail to the pumpkin song
In this town, don't we love it now?
Everybody's waiting for the next surprise
'Round that?


lols this filter ruining one of my favorite halloween songs


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 15, 2017)

We wish you a Merry Christmas,
We wish you a Merry Christmas,
We wish you a Merry Christmas,
And a Happy New Year!
Good tidings we bring,
To you and your king,
We wish you a Merry Christmas,
And a Happy New Year!

At least the Christmas carols aren't being ruined by the filter.


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 15, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Happy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol laudine


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 15, 2017)

Not Laudine too! *Cries*


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 15, 2017)

Some filter bypass spellings are still left intact. How long will it take for the mods to change it to Christmas?


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 15, 2017)

Christmas

0-0 it does do that! 

hall0ween oh well at least I got zeros

нαιιοωεεη I like writing it like this anyways mods keep it banned loopholes are fun

>list of banned words is a lie
- haIIoween
- Fair
- Easter
- Collectibles
- Red Balloon
- Pokeball
- Restock


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 15, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Happy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gotta love Laudine.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 15, 2017)

●●□⬥■

WING DINGS WORKS!!


----------



## seliph (Sep 15, 2017)

Hanzoisbae said:


> Christmas
> 
> 0-0 it does do that!
> 
> ...



Is ruining jokes your hobby or was this a personal attack


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 15, 2017)

gyro said:


> Is ruining jokes your hobby or was this a personal attack



hobbies are nice


----------



## Mars Adept (Sep 16, 2017)

I, too, like ruining jokes.

Seriously though, please allow us to say Hall0ween again.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2017)

I'm sure they will allow us to say it again. Just not right now.


----------



## Biancasbotique (Sep 18, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I'm sure they will allow us to say it again. Just not right now.



I'm somewhat relieved you put the apples back in there...I was OCDing there for a moment when I saw the tetris grid together with your perfect apple row..lol.... <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 18, 2017)

Biancasbotique said:


> I'm somewhat relieved you put the apples back in there...I was OCDing there for a moment when I saw the tetris grid together with your perfect apple row..lol.... <3



They got their sidebar back. Now I hope we can get our word back after the admins were playing with the filter.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 18, 2017)

I got news guys! If you view this site through the mobile site, the October holiday will appear with its real name. But if you're viewing through the regular site, it will appear as Christmas, until filters change.

Happy Halloween!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 18, 2017)

Wait, are you serious?  Ok, I'll do it with my laptop first: Halloween


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 18, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I got news guys! If you view this site through the mobile site, the October holiday will appear with its real name. But if you're viewing through the regular site, it will appear as Christmas, until filters change.
> 
> Happy Christmas!



I don't see it lmao


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 18, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I don't see it lmao



So you don't see it if you view this site under "Default Mobile Style"? You could be viewing it through "Bell Tree".


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 18, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> So you don't see it if you view this site under "Default Mobile Style"? You could be viewing it through "Bell Tree".



I got nothin. I think you're tryin to early ha!1oween prank me


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 18, 2017)

Halloween

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nope, I'm on mobile but it still changes.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 18, 2017)

Here's some proof.

This is the mobile version:



Here is the same post, but on the full site:


----------



## oath2order (Sep 21, 2017)

I dont see the problem here


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 25, 2017)

Since October is coming soon, I believe we can say Halloween without the filter. I think the staff are pulling pranks.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 25, 2017)

They sure are dragging out this Halloween prank for a long time.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 25, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> They sure are dragging out this Halloween prank for a long time.



Yeah, it's really irritating. I realize it's a practical joke but I don't think it's funny.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Sep 25, 2017)

Halłoween

(Seriously so many posts here gave me a laugh loooool)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 25, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> Halłoween
> 
> (Seriously so many posts here gave me a laugh loooool)



Don't bypass the filter. Everytime you do this, they change it to Christmas.


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 26, 2017)

This is a prank gone far too long, lmao
h a l l o w e e n


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 26, 2017)

Vizionari said:


> This is a prank gone far too long, lmao
> h a l l o w e e n



I agree. It's time they need to take down this filter. I know they had fun at the beginning, but it's time to start seeing the spooky holiday again.

One thing I learned on Discord about this filter is that *Tom* started it all. I don't know if that is actually true, but I believe it for now. He accepted the blame, but I don't think a moderator would actually have this much power.


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Sep 26, 2017)

Important message. I won't be celebrating halloween this time.

Now tell me if it was ha!loween or christmas


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2017)

Vizionari said:


> This is a prank gone far too long, lmao
> h a l l o w e e n



Yeah it was fun first three times I saw it now it's yeah it's not fun anymore when you see it everywhere.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 26, 2017)

I think y'all are making a big deal over nothing tbh


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 26, 2017)

oath2order said:


> I think y'all are making a big deal over nothing tbh



Just type down the October holiday yourself and see what you get.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2017)

oath2order said:


> I think y'all are making a big deal over nothing tbh



Yeah, they sure have a ... peculiar sense of humor though.


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 26, 2017)

I think this is hilarious hahahaha and didn't know this was happening
Halloween just got a little more holly jolly

Gear up peeps, I imagine this will last until the end of October itself


----------



## LillyofVadness (Sep 26, 2017)

Really? Is Halloween really a censored word? Is this a really silly censor to avoid being offended or a really silly joke from the higher powers?


----------



## WordKnight (Sep 26, 2017)

So Christmas is being censored. Why?

That's not what I wanted to say...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 28, 2017)

I wonder if this works:

Hоlloween


----------



## 50m4ra (Sep 28, 2017)

Idk why ( c'mon... ) Hallameme ( not even close to the real thing  ) is getting censeres but I love it!

Holloween 
HaIIlaween 
Christmas
Christmas 
Halloween
Christmas
( Gotta love purposely putting in some Christmases to throw you off )


----------



## Mink777 (Sep 29, 2017)

Halloween.


----------



## Haskell (Sep 29, 2017)

Halloween.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Happy Halloween!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Happy Holloween

- - - Post Merge - - -

Merry Ha11oween!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Happy Halloween


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 29, 2017)

This is Hall&#55356;&#57219;ween, everybody make a scene!


----------



## Chick (Sep 29, 2017)

I figured out a way to get around it with posts only; click here


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2017)

merry spoop day.


----------



## Huseyin (Sep 29, 2017)

Wait, is Christmas really being replaced by christmas?

omg it happened


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Sep 29, 2017)

Halloween, halloween, just around the corner!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 29, 2017)

Heads up guys! The holiday of trick-or-treating isn't the only holiday next month. We also have Friday the 13th. If the staff attack our favorite candy collecting holiday with a filter, I bet Friday the 13th will be filtered too.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Sep 29, 2017)

Holoween (Christine would be proud)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 29, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Holoween (Christine would be proud)



YES.  #SimplyNailogicalFTW


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 1, 2017)

The filter is finally gone! I'm so happy now.

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Huseyin (Oct 1, 2017)

So we are able to say Halloween again?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh wow it really is gone


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 1, 2017)

Yay!  I guess the filter was to keep us from saying Halloween until October.


----------



## LillyofVadness (Oct 1, 2017)

This is Halloween, Halloween, Halloween!!!


----------



## TykiButterfree (Oct 1, 2017)

Aw man, my collectible said Jack was the Czar of Christmas the other day and I didn't get a screenshot of it. lol


----------



## Haskell (Oct 1, 2017)

Well, let's see what the POTUS says...



Spoiler: POTUS


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 1, 2017)

The blog entries that have been vandalized by the filter have come clean again.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 1, 2017)

HAPPY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE, HALLOWEEN IS OVERRATED

don't @ me

[closed by request]


----------

